# 1969 Engine Question



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

This may apply to other years as well but in 1969, other than coming with a 2 barrel or 4 barrel carburetor are there any other differences between these two automatic set-up engines in the 400?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

not sure which block codes your reffering to, but I would think the cams are a different grind for one.


----------



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

rickm said:


> not sure which block codes your reffering to, but I would think the cams are a different grind for one.


Looks like XM and XX vs. YS


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Camshaft, cylinder heads, distributor curve, and sometimes, exhaust manifolds.


----------



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> Camshaft, cylinder heads, distributor curve, and sometimes, exhaust manifolds.


Thanks


----------

